# логин в X на различные графконсоли,многоузерное юзание

## bobdva

два вопроса:

1ый.

есть kdm который пускается при старте, заходит первый узер и забивает 1ую граф консоль

конечно, после того как я попатчил чуток startx:

```

// после          clientargs=""

// после          serverargs=""                                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                

for a in 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

do

        if ! [ -S /tmp/.X11-unix/X$a ]; then

                #displayname=":$a"

                display=":$a"; serverargs="$serverargs :$a";

                break;

        fi

done

                                                                                

```

узер просто заходит в свободную терминальную консоль пишет

```
$ startx 
```

и успешно пускает иксы на первой свободной граф.консоли

а хотелось бы , чтобы на 1ой граф.консоли весел kdm с логином - и при логине он кидал узера на свободную граф.консоль

2ой вопрос

в системе опять живут два узера,

один слушает музыку (xmms,mplayer) не хочется стоппить или закрывать плееры, а хочется, что звуковуху мог пользовать и другой пользователь без напрягов типа "Device is busy"

как и что делать?

заранее большое спасибо

----------

## Alarik

2 - либо использовать звуковую плату с аппаратным микшингом, либо запускать софтовый sound-сервер (например esd или arts)

----------

## Urs

[ Что было написано выше  - прочитал два раза, но так и не понял  :Smile:  ]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> а хотелось бы , чтобы на 1ой граф.консоли весел kdm с логином - и при логине он кидал узера на свободную граф.консоль
> 
> 

 

Я не знаю как идеологически правильно, но нужно копать в сторону ".xsession"

/home/$USER/.xsession :

```

# Запустить второй X сервер

exec startx -- :1 &

## Либо

#exec xinit `which startkde` -- :1 &

```

Т.е. запущен kdm на первом X сервере (":0"), юзер входит и запускается второй X сервер (":1") с пользательским WM.

----------

## bobdva

 *Urs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я не знаю как идеологически правильно, но нужно копать в сторону ".xsession"
> 
> /home/$USER/.xsession :
> ...

 

это конечно мб и решение, но не то,что хочется

:0 весит kdm, где узер логинится\выбирает wm

его кидает на первую свободную граф.консоль(если другой узер уже залогинился и он занимает :1, то кидать на консоль :2, если :2 уже занята - то на :3 и т.д)

при этом на :0 живёт kdm

НО! Решать это на уровне пользователя не хочется (значит каждый узер должен у себя всё это прописать), а пользоваться чем-то более универсальным

----------

## Urs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> НО! Решать это на уровне пользователя не хочется (значит каждый узер должен у себя всё это прописать), а пользоваться чем-то более универсальным
> 
> 

 

Ну, я как бы, вектор задал.

Если нужно не "на уровне пользователя", то нужно помнить, что kdm работает с Xsession, который запускается от имени пользователя, проверяет есть ли ~/.xsession и запускает WM. Его, наверно, и ковырять.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Zoltan

 *Alarik wrote:*   

> 2 - либо использовать звуковую плату с аппаратным микшингом, либо запускать софтовый sound-сервер (например esd или arts)

 

Как минимум про arts я знаю что он использует авторизацию по MCOP (?). Так что если уже каким-то юзером запущен arts (а при старте kde он запускается для каждого юзера, и будет обламываться для всех, кроме первого, при открытии девайса), то все остальные юзеры не смогут его использовать все равно.

Про esd не знаю, не пробовал.

----------

## bobdva

 *Urs wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> НО! Решать это на уровне пользователя не хочется (значит каждый узер должен у себя всё это прописать), а пользоваться чем-то более универсальным
> 
>  
> ...

 

вектор перехвачен, начались потуги

попытался в /etc/X11/xdm/Xsession добавить это

```
                                                                             

# First run the system default.  Because KDE uses this

# to switch sessions, we MUST first check the system

# default, and then ~/.xsession.  If the user Do not

# want this, he should override XSESSION, or at least

# clear it.

if [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

        XSESSION=$XSESSION startx

# If not defined, try the user's ~/.xsession

elif [ -s "$startup" ]; then

```

(при этом в startx уже есть скрипт, который запускает иксы на свободном граф.десктопе)

НО!!! При выборе wm и при его запуске, на :0 kdm закрывается и получаются голые иксы только мыша и всё... при ctrl+alt+backspace понятное дело kdm перестартуется, но и запущенная гузером wm слетает тоже

----------

## pygoscelis

А если вместо startx сказать startx& ??? А?

----------

## bobdva

 *pygoscelis wrote:*   

> А если вместо startx сказать startx& ??? А?

 

ага! 

хрен

картинка при этом становится какая-то бажная, экран бьётся в конвульсиях - а потом обратно вываливается в kdm

при этом без & у узера хоть его wm стартует, но вот на :0 kdm уже нет   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

